

Searching for Type-Error Messages - amichail
http://www.cs.washington.edu/homes/blerner/papers/seminal_pldi2007.html#

======
amichail
For a quick overview, check out the slides:

[http://www.cs.washington.edu/homes/blerner/papers/seminal_pl...](http://www.cs.washington.edu/homes/blerner/papers/seminal_pldi2007.ppt)

